# MIUI with BLUR!



## jadesdan (Jun 13, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1503618

Has anyone seen this? It look like they got it to work on the Defy. What about the X?


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

That's awesome! I would totally use MIUI if we could get this!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

At this point I can't even think of anything within blur worth having that we don't already have. I mean, it's a cool accomplishment and all, but I just have a hard time justifying the effort to myself.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd have to agree.
Everything nice that blur ever implemented was implemented...but laggy...and merged with useless crap.
T9 Dialer being the only major thing I liked.
It'd be nice if MIUI had the option to individually remove notifications like blur...but that would be the only thing I could think of as "beneficial."

Props to the dev though!


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

What about better camera/camcorder and fully working HDMI? Maybe a partial implimentation could get us these. The ability to also remove individual notifications would be nice as well.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Individiual notification removal is part of MIUI v4. Of which there is now a working alpha. Also, since MIUI went open-sourced, I'd think if we could just crack the code open between the two we could just merge the code from v4 in to GB, which would be awesome.


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Easier said then done, BTW, how's your Cantonese?


----------

